# Monthly FF competition.........



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Just wanted to make sure your all aware of the following  .....................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63757.0.html

Get those camers out and get snappy, Go on it's just for fun 

x x x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Just a quick question how will you know it's a funny face and not my normal one


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Mrs_H said:


> Just a quick question how well you know it's a funny face and not my normal one


 

Theres only one way to find out Sara, Enter your photo and see how many votes you get for it   

Ohh come on guys, I have mine in!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I will be working on it later   

Any tips


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

All of my "normal" faces are funny ones so it'd be pretty devastating if it won!!!!!!! I think I'll wait until a pet picture comp comes along - they're much more photogenic than me!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

aweeze said:


> All of my "normal" faces are funny ones so it'd be pretty devastating if it won!!!!!!! I think I'll wait until a pet picture comp comes along - they're much more photogenic than me!


   Ahh bless ya, I'm sure it can't be that bad hun 

Sara ~ I was drunk when mine was taken so theres a tip for you   Mine was taken at a fancy dress party a few weeks ago and I was being a bit silly and took a pic of myself  

x x x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Right the asti is coming out   well not at 9:30 am but maybe later   
Owww can't wait to see your Nicky what a great idea laughter is such a good medicine when your feeling a little poo etc, 

i do pull a face that DH loves for some reason and gets me to do it and take photos on his mobile so i might submitt one of them as it would make DH laugh for a long time  

xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Did the Asti not get you in the mood then Sara? 
Come on guys get your photo in, You have the chance of winning a prize 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just a normal pic of me is funny enough   Don't have to pull faces hee hee


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Did a few last night no asti needed   will post later xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

This is you last day to get photos in peeps! The voting starts toorrow 

x x x[br]: August 22, 2006, 11:26:22 AMVoting has started on the pics  Take a look and choose which one you think is funniest in the poll.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65841.0.html

x x x

(shhh PS I will swap votes in exchange for bubbles if you vote for me   )


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nicky love your photo ~ i feel so bad as i just couldnt post my photo's silly billy i am  felt too concious, but i'm really pleased you took part your photo is just great xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nicky..I voted for yours hun...OH MY GOD do you look funny


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Nicky shame on you for bribery !!!!!
but will also be willing to blow bubbles for votes !!!!!
lol
lou xx
good luck to u all by the way xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oi! Frog face you leave our Nicky alone  

We'll look after ya Nicky and stick up for ya don't worry.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey you lot, no vote canvasing allowed!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

oooops Admins on the warpath!!    [br]: 24/08/06, 13:33[fly]COME ON ALL YOU EGG SHARERS[/fly]​
[fly]VOTE FOR NICKY'S PICCY[/fly]​


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nicky1 said:


> (shhh PS I will swap votes in exchange for bubbles if you vote for me   )


Tut tut tut

VOTE FOR BEAKER!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

its supposed to be a fair competition.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

...All's fair in love and war!!!

I thought Nicky's pic was fab! Cross between Elton John and Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Frog face eh   
well alteast i wash u big hairy flea ridden monster  
I am so gonna get u back for that one monster face


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Flattery will get you everywhere froggy!!   

Oh and my fleas are pedigree by the way!   

Love ya really Kermie 

Love

Vicki Sweetums x x x

[br]: 24/08/06, 17:41


MrsRedcap said:


> oooops Admins on the warpath!!    [br]: 24/08/06, 13:33[fly]COME ON ALL YOU EGG SHARERS[/fly]​
> [fly]VOTE FOR NICKY'S PICCY[/fly]​


Bumping this up


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Hun, Have blown some bubbles your way  But don't tell anyone coz I'll be in trouble


----------

